# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker  استفسار

## samiros

اريد معلومات حول  zzkey ماهي الهواتف التي يدعمها وكم تمنه وهل هو جيد؟ هل يحتاج لل credit او يعمل دائما

----------

